# Fish Doc



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Has anyone seen him around lately or spoken to him?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

he seems to go missing alot


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

i was wondering the same thing a couple days ago. He hasnt been around here in a good long while.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Lat one line 02-04-2006

I was wondering this myself. Fish doc, if you see this let us know your still around


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I thought I seen a post from him a few days ago.. maybe Im wrong..


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Aww!! Poor guy....I've been wondering where he was, too.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fishdoc we hope that you can make it back soon and that everything has been better for you. Miss you around here


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Wow, My own thread. Shucks,

I do stop in ocassionally and read up but dont have time to log in and post.

One more month and things should start getting back to normal. Several projects at work have a March 31st deadline. One of them being moving a facility from Ohio to here in Illinois. It took management 6 months to make the decision to move them but then they wanted it completely moved in 3 months. In addition to that It is also the end of our fiscal year at work so machines need to stay running to get the product out the door to make the $$$. There is also 2 new products that we are setting up for production to start building. One was announced for sale yesterday and we have to have production shipping withing 2 weeks. And the second will probably be announced next week with a 2 week ship date after that. I dont think management realizes that there are only 5 manufacturing engineers to try and keep this all going.

As my typical glutten for punishment attitude. I started up with classes to try and get my Bachlors Degree. I guess this is because I had so much extra time on my hands. (That was sarcasim) And as Baby_Baby showed you there were alot of other things going on too. I still haven't heard about the new job but at the same time they haven't filled the position either. So I think they are still looking elsewhere to fill it.

Dont worry I haven't forget you all and I do see you picked up a few new mods, regulars, and visitors. To all of you newbies, welcome, and Hopefully we can get to know each other better soon.

Dave


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Moving from Ohio to Illinois? Why would a company make such a magnanimus blunder?????


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Moving from Ohio to Illinois? Why would a company make such a magnanimus blunder?????


Yeah, Simpte. I'm sure you are wondering why they wouldn't just move to Alabama!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome back fishdoc, nice to see you


----------

